
Best language for interface development? - madanella

======
madanella
Of course there's Java, Flash and javascript. What other options are there?
Examples please.

~~~
jey
Please define "interface" and "best".

~~~
madanella
Interface = the part of the software application seen by the most common user
of the application

Best = Most optimal as in fastest or easiest to program, most flexible, has
best support for visually appealing and easy to use designs

